# met a squeezable person



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

This girl from tennis class is awesome. I really want to squeeze her too but im thinking she might not take it the right way. :hide 

Unfortunately, only one week left before schools out and then shes going home for the summer. Oh well, the lesson here is, tennis people are cool.


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

Why does squeezing automatically remind me of big breasts? :con But I'm sure that's not the case with your tennis girl. :lol


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Haha, i guess it does sound like that. I was more thinking the stomach region. Theres something about her that just screams "squeeze me!." I guess shes like the Pillsbury Dough Boy except more attractive. :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Is she fat? I'm confused. :stu :lol


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Congrats for finding a squeezable girl.


----------



## kennybenny (May 8, 2005)

sqeezable?


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

callisto said:


> kennybenny said:
> 
> 
> > sqeezable?
> ...


Lol! Just say "cute", so that you don't get misunderstood... :lol


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

> I guess shes like the Pillsbury Dough Boy except more attractive


 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## theophania (Jun 14, 2005)

lol!!

i want to find a squeezable boy!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hoo Hoo....... :lol

Kev, that is awesome! I kept thinking Charmin when you said "squeezable" 

I had a similar experience with my recent wedding reception in the frustration section. I would use this as a lesson that we can approach women, just do it carefully!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Awwww, that has got to be the most adorable title for a thread that I have ever seen, hehe.


----------



## avadore (Apr 25, 2004)

lol "squeezable", how cuute :squeeze


----------



## fiver (Feb 10, 2005)

lol, aw squeezable. haha  i love this thread


----------



## kindofcoolkid (Apr 16, 2005)

> Oh well, the lesson here is, tennis people are cool.


They dress nicely.


----------

